# 3 Year Old Appy Mare(: Be Honest!



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Very cute mare! Her coloring is adorable and her overall built is quite nice.  Her neck seems a little short to me which gives her a very stocky appearence but I am used to those long warmblood hunter necks haha. So I may be wrong! 

Just to point out thought, in the last picture she is incredibly behind the bit/vertical. She is evading the contact by rounded too much and therfor she has no impulsion coming from behind. The other u/s picture looks wonderful to me, just try to remember not to frame her up too much...and if she tries to evade the contact, move her up and forward from the bit. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Beautiful Appy first off!
Overall, she's got a nice stocky build, good shoulder & nice deep girth. A bit bum high and not much shape to her back, which i think is what makes it look a little long.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

If you hadn't said mare I might have assume stallion , due to her chunky neck. But she is really gorgeous and built like a "brick house" (which is a compliment, btw) her neck , and very slightly tied in behind the knee are the only faults. Her hind is oh so nice and she is really a very nicely put together western horse. I agree with the comment about not letting her learn to come behind the contact. You sit her so very nicely!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Her dam was a very odd choice to cross with AHOZ, but it worked...nothing negative to say about her at all. She is about as well conformed as it is possible to be IMO...


----------



## BarrelBaby101 (Jun 20, 2011)

Forgot to mention, that's her trainer. I'm picking her up from Nancy, the breeder, in a week and a half.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Im not a huge appy fan, but I do really like this mare! For being only 3, she, IMO, is really outstanding! And I am beyond jealous, as I dont think my yearling will look anywhere near as nice as that as a 3yr old! LOL


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Beautiful! If I could fault her on anything it would be the stocky neck. But I like stocky necks, so I can't really fault her on that. :lol:


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

She looks gorgeous. I like her build


----------



## BarrelBaby101 (Jun 20, 2011)

all the positive comments are making me more and more happy that I purchased her, and beyond excited to pick her up!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I normally ask for critique because Im no pro especially with Western horses but IMHO she is gorgeous and I love her build! Congratulations on your new arrival! I am sure she will bring you years of joy!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Hands down the best looking Appy I've seen. As others have said her neck is a fuzz short but she's definitely a looker!


----------



## BarrelBaby101 (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm so excited everyone loves her!  Does anyone ride Hunter Under Saddle to tell me what they think?


----------



## mlkuhn12 (Jan 7, 2012)

Beautiful!! Looks like a nice mover! I love Appys I think they are the best !


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

She is a really nicely put together mare and in the first picture under saddle, she is moving so well  I love her substance and she looks like she is very sweet. Congrats!


----------

